# Roamio turns on and wakes us up at 4:00am!



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

Our Roamio turned itself on last night and when it came on scared the hell out of us! It could have been part of a firmware update or a power outage causing a reboot.

I couldn't find when the last reboot was from the admin screens. Is there a last reboot time available somewhere?

If it was a reboot, is it possible to have the reboot be silent? I.e. no audio, then turn off when its done? Or something equivalent in terms of not waking us up!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Turned on? You mean you had it in standby with the TV turned on and it took itself out of standby? Why not just turn the TV off? Then the only way the TiVo could make a noise would be a screeching hard drive or fan.


----------



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry .. not all that clear.

The Roamio was off (not standby), we had stopped watching TV for the evening; ESPN if I recall correctly. And simply turned the TiVo off (using the remote power button)

Then in the middle of the night, the TV came on! Not sure which channel, but I think Live TV. I just presumed it was a reboot, which plays the TiVo startup video and then leaves the TV on.

I thought this might have been caused by a power outage, but just guessing.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't figure it out either. I use an AVR, so if the AVR came on for some reason (like I rolled onto the remote), that would enable audio only. TV speakers are disabled.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

backspaces said:


> Sorry .. not all that clear.
> 
> The Roamio was off (not standby), we had stopped watching TV for the evening; ESPN if I recall correctly. And simply turned the TiVo off (using the remote power button)
> 
> ...


More confused. There is no longer a startup video.

Maybe the Discovery Channel?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't get a TV turned on, but when the Premiere in my bedroom gets a firmware update at 3am, the reboot runs the fan to max speed and starts flashing all the front panel lights. I generally get shocked out of sleep thinking an alien invasion is in progress . I really want a setting where I could tell it times of day when it should never reboot.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Our Premiere in the bedroom (on MOCA, fwiw) did the same this morning at about 8am PST. Aliens driven off by sleepy electric plug pull reaction. The Roamio downstairs didn't.



tomhorsley said:


> I don't get a TV turned on, but when the Premiere in my bedroom gets a firmware update at 3am, the reboot runs the fan to max speed and starts flashing all the front panel lights.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

That's why I have a mini in the bedroom!

I cannot figure out how the TV turned on by itself. The TiVo doesn't have CEC over HDMI...


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I've turned the TV on rolling over onto the remote in the middle of the night.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

bradleys said:


> That's why I have a mini in the bedroom!
> 
> I cannot figure out how the TV turned on by itself. The TiVo doesn't have CEC over HDMI...


Yep, this is why my Roamio is out in the Family Room and the Tivo Mini's are in the Bedroom. There's no Lights, Fan's or Hard Drives in them to annoy you. Software updates can comes late at night as it checks every day to update it's program guide. If you have your Tivo set to record on it's own suggestions from using the Thumbs Up and Down buttons, it's going to be busy at times recording something it may think you might like to see all on it's own. It's not something I want in my Bedroom. The MINI's are dead quite.


----------



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

He never turned the tv off. So when the tivo for some reason came back on the tv was already on at the same volume it was when he put the tivo in standby. I suppose it could have done an update and rebooted to live tv?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

backspaces said:


> .......
> The Roamio was off (not standby), we had stopped watching TV for the evening; ESPN if I recall correctly. And simply turned the TiVo off (using the remote power button)
> ........


Still huh????  What model Roamio is this? Is there a TiVo model that can be turned off with the remote power button? If you're saying you turned off the TV or an AVR that way, then it makes sense.


----------



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

Just checked: a power outage does not result in the TiVo turning on the TV after restart, so that wasn't the problem.

Possibly caused by a firmware update? Is there a way to check when the last firmware was installed? I didn't find it in the system/diagnostics screens. Mine is a Roamio Pro if that matters.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

The TiVo device cannot and does not control the power to a television under any circumstances.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

The TiVo _remote control_ can be programmed to control television power, but not the box itself.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

backspaces said:


> Just checked: a power outage does not result in the TiVo turning on the TV after restart, so that wasn't the problem.


Why don't you turn the TV off? Putting a TiVo in standby doesn't turn the television off.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

NJ Webel said:


> The TiVo device cannot and does not control the power to a television under any circumstances.





NJ Webel said:


> The TiVo _remote control_ can be programmed to control television power, but not the box itself.


I think that's well understood by everyone here -- except possibly the OP?


----------



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup. Sigh. Thanks!

Any way to check the date of the last firmware update?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

dlfl said:


> I think that's well understood by everyone here -- except possibly the OP?


:up:


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

backspaces said:


> Yup. Sigh. Thanks!
> 
> Any way to check the date of the last firmware update?


Not that I know of.

TiVo's have been known to spontaneously restart -- not associated with any apparent cause. My Roamio basic has done this once in the 3+ months I've had it. My previous TiVo's (s2dt and HD) both did this occasionally, even though my TiVo's are on UPS'es. I suspect my cable co's (TWC) signals may cause this somehow.

Don't know whether an EAS alert might do something like that too. The effects of EAS on TiVo's vary both with the cable system and the TiVo model.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

backspaces said:


> Possibly caused by a firmware update? Is there a way to check when the last firmware was installed? I didn't find it in the system/diagnostics screens. Mine is a Roamio Pro if that matters.


Unlikely that it was a TiVo software update as the last one was released earlier this month (20.5.2b.RC1). If you go into the CableCard settings screens and look under the CableCard Diag Screen, you'll see a last boot time for the CableCard. Note that the CableCard can reboot itself for other reasons such as its own firmware updates but see if it shows a reboot time that matches the 4am date and time.

Scott


----------



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> ..If you go into the CableCard settings screens and look under the CableCard Diag Screen, you'll see a last boot time for the CableCard. Note that the CableCard can reboot itself for other reasons such as its own firmware updates but see if it shows a reboot time that matches the 4am date and time.


Thanks, good idea.

Looked under diagnostics and didn't see a date for the last CableCard boot time. There are several screens so I may not be able to tell! 15 screens for the 6 tuners and 2.5 for CableCard. The CableCard had only one time entry: Time Since OOB Tune Start (I don't know what that means) .. 166555 seconds .. 1.92 days; more recent than the early Thursday event.

At least the TiVo has not done it again, whew!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The CableCARD boot time mentioned by HerronScott is found here in the menu system:

Settings & Messages ... Settings ... Remote, CableCARD, & Devices ... CableCARD Decoder ... CableCARD options (for installers) .... CableCARD Menu ... Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen -- the Boot Time item

I assume if you have a Motorola CableCARD, the menu will say Motorola instead of Cisco.

The OOB Tune Start time is also reset to zero during a restart but there may be other things that do that, perhaps when coming out of standby(?).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dlfl said:


> The CableCARD boot time mentioned by HerronScott is found here in the menu system:
> 
> Settings & Messages ... Settings ... Remote, CableCARD, & Devices ... CableCARD Decoder ... CableCARD options (for installers) .... CableCARD Menu ... Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen -- the Boot Time item
> 
> ...


The Moto cards don't have that last part, but the CableCARD status has the item as UpTime. That correlates to the time since OOB Tune Start, but it saves the conversion from seconds to dd hh:mm.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> The Moto cards don't have that last part, but the CableCARD status has the item as UpTime. That correlates to the time since OOB Tune Start, but it saves the conversion from seconds to dd hh:mm.


Good to know that the Motorola CableCards don't have that information (unfortunately though).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Good to know that the Motorola CableCards don't have that information (unfortunately though).
> 
> Scott


I guess I was unclear. The Moto cards have the display/option but it's not labeled "Motorola" or "Arris". It displays as UpTime: DDD HH:MM


----------



## Dssguy1 (Feb 19, 2013)

backspaces said:


> Our Roamio turned itself on last night and when it came on scared the hell out of us! It could have been part of a firmware update or a power outage causing a reboot.
> 
> I couldn't find when the last reboot was from the admin screens. Is there a last reboot time available somewhere?
> 
> If it was a reboot, is it possible to have the reboot be silent? I.e. no audio, then turn off when its done? Or something equivalent in terms of not waking us up!


That is creepy!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

What brand of TV does the OP own? Several models of LG flat screen TV's were known to turn themselves on and off at random times due to bad capacitors. Maybe this has nothing whatsoever to do with the Roamio.


----------



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

dlfl said:


> The CableCARD boot time mentioned by HerronScott is found here in the menu system:
> 
> Settings & Messages ... Settings ... Remote, CableCARD, & Devices ... CableCARD Decoder ... CableCARD options (for installers) .... CableCARD Menu ... Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen -- the Boot Time item


My settings are slightly different. After CableCARD Menu I get a screen with:
Conditional Access
CableCARD(tm) Status
Network Setup
CableCARD(tm) Pairing
DSG
Interactive Info
CANH Status
.. each of which have text screens w/ 
"This screen is displayed on behalf of your cable provider"

The Status screen has "Man: Motorola" "Uptime: 0003 20:01" and "Boot: 03.25" amongst others.

I think this means I've had a boot after the mysterious event early Thanksgiving morning.

Anyway, If this is the card boot info, I'll know where to find it next time The Event happens!

Thanks a bunch, all!


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Keep in mind, the Roamio uses RF and the TV IR, so it's possible the Roamio was turned OFF but the TV was not because the IR signal never got through to the TV. Depending on the TV, cutting off the signal out out of the Roamio may make the TV appear to be off.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

backspaces said:


> The Roamio was off (not standby), we had stopped watching TV for the evening; ESPN if I recall correctly. And simply turned the TiVo off (using the remote power button)


You *can't* turn a Tivo off. It has no power button/switch.

The remote's Power button controls the TV (and/or a receiver AFAIK).. It does nothing for the Tivo itself.


----------



## BadDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm laughing my ass off, what the hell is this thread about? A zombie Tivo that thinks on its own and is turning on electronics at will in the OP's house??? Now thats the best update yet!


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

mattack said:


> You *can't* turn a Tivo off. It has no power button/switch.


You *can* put a TiVo into standby with a programmable remote using a discrete code. But that's irrelevant for the OP as he's using the TiVo remote.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

I've seen TVs that can turn on when they sense power from an input source. Hopefully there is a setting to disable..


----------

